# Anybody remember these ?



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Used to be one of the most popular trolling lures on the Chesapeake and was responsible for many a rockfish ending up in the frying pan and bluefish in the smoker .


----------



## bojinns (Jun 26, 2008)

dang man! 

your like the ORACLE of fishin!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

53 views and nobody knows what it is ? Come on guys . I'll give you a hint . It was made by Tony Acceta .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Never saw anything like that. That looks pretty cool.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I think know but only from the hint and the wonderful interweb. 

Is it a Tony Acceta rag mop lure?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> I think know but only from the hint and the wonderful interweb.
> 
> Is it a Tony Acceta rag mop lure?


 Ragmop it is ! In the 60's , 70's and early 80's , the Ragmop , Tony Spoon and surgical hose lures were the go-to trolling baits for stripers and big bluefish on the Chesapeake Bay . With the advent and popularity of umbrella rigs , tandem rigs , large rubber swim baits and the absence of big blues they went by the wayside . I've still got a few in their origional packaging . I know they would still work like it was yesterday .


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

Back in the 70s the ragmop was one of my Dads and my favorite trolling lures. A lot less hooks rattleing with a floppin bluefish than the big Rapalas and Rebel minnows. The chain made for a good handle to swing em in the boat.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks like what i reel in when im surf fishing.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

As a teen fishing the bay I couldn't afford ragmops.

I made my own surgical eels with packages of wire-snelled hooks and a roll of latex tube. Even the blues had a little trouble chewing up a surgical tube.

Another lure that was very common, and hard to find now, was the "shad rig". Two bucktails tied in tandem. As a pair there was enough weight to cast well. They were nylon hair bucktails, and were killer on smaller rockfish (and blues, and perch, and specs... ). Of course there are still tandem bucktail rigs, but not the nylon ones, and not by the name shad rig.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Excellent rig!


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*i actually*

own a few of those rag-mops...handed down to me from my father, one in package and the other used...he always used to say there was no need for anything else, until the umbrella...


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

After a day of trolling out of Chesapeake Beach I would place the rag mop in a bucket of bunker oil. Even had little notches cut in top of bucket for the head of the rag mop. The oil removed the paint. The oil kept the chain from rusting the threads. 

The surgical ells would need a half twist and hooked into the eye to keep there shape. 

All the big tony spoons got a shot of WD-40 and so did the reel side caps. 

Lot of work as a mate but once you learned the drill it was quick and easy. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

we pulled one this past year that I found in the cabinet in the garage we caught several fish on it. We caught many blues and grey trout on them years ago.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

that thing is crazy lookin. oh and congrats on your 1,000th post Old Line Sides!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sounds like...*



hamlet said:


> As a teen fishing the bay I couldn't afford ragmops.
> 
> I made my own surgical eels with packages of wire-snelled hooks and a roll of latex tube. Even the blues had a little trouble chewing up a surgical tube.
> 
> Another lure that was very common, and hard to find now, was the "shad rig". Two bucktails tied in tandem. As a pair there was enough weight to cast well. They were nylon hair bucktails, and were killer on smaller rockfish (and blues, and perch, and specs... ). Of course there are still tandem bucktail rigs, but not the nylon ones, and not by the name shad rig.


...a spec rig to me.


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

That " Ol Raggmopp" is just like the song, gone into history.. I remember them well. But
since I didn`t care for them like I should have
it wasn`t long before they were a rusted mess!! I still got one somewhere in the garage, might just search it out and re-tie it
and give the stripers something to look at that they have never seen..
Capt.Skid


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

I guess I am brain dead. Why is it if lures that worked 20-30 years ago suddenly cant work now??

Why is it that drones, tonys in the size 19 and 21, silver, or white wont work now?? The huge colored, or white or silver crippled alewife wont work now?? 

Are the lures of today that much more effective, OR are we being sold goods that DO work from genius Marketing Companies.

Someone please help my brain. Thank You...


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Rag Mop! I wasn't sure that anybody knew what those were anymore. First one I ever saw was when going through some of my stepfathers old tackle from the early to mid 70's. I accidentally stumbled over two one day laying on the bottom of a shelf in Locklies Marina on the Rappahanock. They were covered in about two inches of dust but I just had to buy them. Now if only the blues would make a showing so I can put them to use.


----------

